# Who can afford sandalwood EO?



## Godiva (Aug 11, 2009)

Everywhere I've looked, this EO is quite expensive!   Am I looking in the wrong places?  Can't imagine what you'd have to charge for a bar of soap made with this EO.


----------



## hem06 (Aug 11, 2009)

I use sandalwood FO.  There is no way I would be able to buy sandalwood EO--and even less likely I would use it in soap!


----------



## SoapMedic (Aug 12, 2009)

I would urge you not to use sandalwood eo in general. (and definitely not for soap!) It is a stunningly beautiful scent, but it is being overharvested at an alarming rate and we are pushing the trees to extinction. There are some fabulous sandalwood substitutes that are blends of the real thing and synthetics. Much more ecologically sound and healthier for your wallet as well.


----------



## Godiva (Aug 12, 2009)

SoapMedic said:
			
		

> I would urge you not to use sandalwood eo in general. (and definitely not for soap!) It is a stunningly beautiful scent, but it is being overharvested at an alarming rate and we are pushing the trees to extinction. There are some fabulous sandalwood substitutes that are blends of the real thing and synthetics. Much more ecologically sound and healthier for your wallet as well.



Like I could even afford it!  I've made candles with Sandalwood FO and do love the scent.  Have also seen sandalwood fragranced soaps and thought I would check out EO's, mainly because I like EO's in soap much more than any FO's I've tried.   However, I just may have to try sandalwood FO.


----------



## SoapMedic (Aug 12, 2009)

The best Sandalwood FOs in my opinion, are from  Sweetcakes or Brambleberry.


----------



## soapqueen (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been hoarding 10mls of sandalwood for a while, and can't bring myself to chuck it into a batch of soap....as has been said, how much would I have to charge for a bar of that?? I have just made a shaving soap to which I added 10g amyris (poor man's sandalwood), 2.5g cedarwood, 2g ylang ylang and 1g bergamot. It smells pretty similar to sandalwood to me.


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 23, 2009)

I have to buy mine diluted usually is jojoba oil, and I still can only afford a small 15ml bottle, I might use a drop or 2 in my lotion but I wouldn't use it for soap. I love the small but not the price. but then it's very hard to get the EO from the tree and does take a lot to get a little. 50lbs to get 1lb of eo I think.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 23, 2009)

SoapMedic said:
			
		

> I would urge you not to use sandalwood eo in general. (and definitely not for soap!) It is a stunningly beautiful scent, but it is being overharvested at an alarming rate and we are pushing the trees to extinction. There are some fabulous sandalwood substitutes that are blends of the real thing and synthetics. Much more ecologically sound and healthier for your wallet as well.



I'll live without it. Over harvesting is a big problem.


----------



## absintheherbs (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm still seeking a good sandalwood substitute for soap.  I've used Spiritual Sky's sandalwood for meditation/perfume oils I make and it is quite nice, but still to expensive to get in the volume needed for soap.  I did buy Brambleberry's sandalwood FO and it just smells too perfumey to me.  Actually most FO's I've bought from them smell too perfumey.  That is partly why I prefer EO since they are natural smelling.

Plantlife Soap claims to only use EOs in their soaps, and I can't see how they are using real sandalwood eo and sell their bars for $4 to $5.


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Aug 1, 2010)

they didn't tell you how much.. maybe it's just a selling point.  only takes a drop to say they use it.  :roll:


----------



## Lindy (Aug 1, 2010)

I seldom use EO's in soap because the high heat pretty much eliminates the therapeutic values as EO's are volatile oils.  Since in soap I'm really after a fragrance I tend to use FO's there and reserve my EO's for aromatherapeutic products.  I do use Sandalwood but it is expensive and again I don't use it in anything but armatherapy blends.....


----------



## karajan (Aug 3, 2010)

Just curious how much are you guys paying for?  I am getting them here in Hong Kong at US$20 per 20ml or US$370 per kg.  This is for West India Sandalwood EO

For East India Sandalwood EO I am getting at US$58 per 20ml or US$5593 per kg.

Frankly I can only afford to get the West India type and I have not use them on soap before.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 3, 2010)

I sure can't afford it.  And really don't like it.  So it works out okay.


----------



## Leelalee (Sep 24, 2010)

Have you taken a look at Australian Sandalwood?  You can find it from Mountain Rose Herbs and I'm sure other places carry it as well.  They are growing the tree's under strict conservation guidelines and managing the forests they grow in.  It's the same species of tree as the Indian, but it does smell different.  Often Indian Sandalwood is aged,  it has a sweeter, smokier smell. It's wayyy more affordable, and more ethical to boot.


----------



## mom2tyler (Sep 26, 2010)

Myrose Sandalwood FO from Oregon Trails sticks very well in CP and is very true to the EO, HTH


----------



## Lolly (Oct 14, 2010)

_Do you live close to a Drug Emporium?  They sell a brand of eo's in their health section called Now. I have used these many times especially the sandalwood. It is resonably priced, and as a certified aromatherapist, I can say they are good quality oils. I haven't been dissapointed in anything I've bought from them._


----------



## jaynib (Nov 10, 2010)

mom2tyler said:
			
		

> Myrose Sandalwood FO from Oregon Trails sticks very well in CP and is very true to the EO, HTH



I make all my own essential oils for my soaps and without using a distiller. You can buy 1lb of Sandalwood chips for about $15.00 which will make tons of oil. The ratio is 1/4 lb herb to 1 cup carrier oil. Place in a glass container and bake in the oven at 150 for 2 hours, then strain into cheese cloth and store finished EO in a dark (such as amber or cobalt) bottle. You should somewhat masticate the herb to release some of the oils, before you 'cook' it. It is sometimes not as strong as distilled EO's but it's still very good. This has saved me hundreds of dollars. GOod luck!


----------



## tlaborn (Jan 6, 2011)

That is cool! I was thinking of making my own oils, where do you get the sandalwood chips from?


----------



## urbanherban (Mar 21, 2011)

'I realize that this is an older post, but Amyris is often compared to sandalwood and is reasonably priced.


----------



## lsg (Mar 22, 2011)

jaynib said:
			
		

> mom2tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am wondering if using the crockpot on low would work.


----------



## silviaa (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought the Mysore Sandlewood FO from Oregon Trail Soapers Supply and I love it. Even my hubby, a consummate sandalwood snob, likes the smell. It isn't perfume-y, synthetic, or syrupy-sweet.


----------



## Moredd (Apr 21, 2011)

I generally use the Amyris Sandalwood as a type most of my clients love it!


----------

